# Rotary Table - $100 (Kelseyville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks like 10 or 12 in.









						Rotory milling vise
					

Good condition - very little use



					mendocino.craigslist.org


----------



## projectnut (Sep 25, 2019)

I have an identical rotary table in my shop.  It's an Eron brand.  Mine was originally purchased by the company I worked for as a positioner for an automated labeler.  It was more than adequate for that application.  It, along with several dozen others were replaced when we changed brands of labeling machines.  They all went into the store room for possible future use.  After a few years in storage the company decided to sell off as many as they could to employees, and scrap the rest.

While mine still does get occasional use for the most part it's been replaced by an Index brand 12" rotary table.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Sep 25, 2019)

A rotary table is one thing, regardless of size. many a pinch has been averted by bolting on a subplate [usually aluminum] of suitable thickness, in diameter or shape to  accommodate job, drilled and tapped with generous matrix for clamping.

Item pictured is a different animal; the two extra handwheels control figurative X & Y axes.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 26, 2019)

Toolmaker51 said:


> Item pictured is a different animal; the two extra handwheels control figurative X & Y axes.


Thank you,
My rotary tables always had one wheel/handle.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 26, 2019)

The one in the photo looks very similar to a 8" Palmgren XY rotary table I sold for a friend.  The size and brand name of the RT in the photo is not stated by the original poster.  The one I sold was new in the box, NOS from the 1960's, looked beautiful, but was not at all rigid, and was lightly built.  It would only be useful for light work, in my opinion.  RT's like that are more suited for a drill press than for a milling machine.  The XY is not needed on a mill, the additional height due to the XY steals headroom, and the additional slides make it less rigid.  It could make a drill press into a very light mill for doing light work, like with plastic, and perhaps light work with aluminum.  These comments only apply to the one I sold, I have no knowledge of the brand and size of the one being discussed in this thread.   I never tested the one I had while cutting anything, just my opinion based on inspecting it and cleaning it up a little...

Edit:  FYI, the one I sold, NOS, maybe 15 years ago, went for $350 for my friend.  I would certainly not pay that much for it...


----------



## projectnut (Sep 26, 2019)

The Eron and Palmgren 8" rotary cross slide tables of the 1960's thru the 1980's are nearly identical.  The only cosmetic differences I am aware of is that the Palmgren tables had the name cast into the main body.  The Eron tables (made in Japan) had an badge with the name drive screwed to the body.  I do know the Eron tables of that size used plain bearings (bushings) as opposed to deep groove ball bearings, or tapered roller bearings.

Palmgren rotary table ID:








						PALMGREN 8" ROTARY CROSS SLIDE TABLE PALMGREN 6285-1  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PALMGREN 8" ROTARY CROSS SLIDE TABLE PALMGREN 6285-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Eron rotary table ID:









						SMALL ERON MULE DUAL V BLOCK FIXTURE MACHINIST TOOLING JIG LOT B  | eBay
					

USED, ERON MULE  V BLOCK FIXTURE. NO CRACKS OR REPAIRS. THERE ARE SCUFFS, SCRATCHES AND WEAR FROM USE. LOOK AT THE PICTURES. NO EXCEPTIONS; NO MATTER HOW CLOSE YOU THINK YOU LIVE TO MY LOCATION. NO WARRANTIES GIVEN OR IMPLIED.



					www.ebay.com


----------

